# Susan Sideropoulos -Im 5. Monat Schwanger!



## SabberOpi (13 Okt. 2009)

Susan Sideropoulos


Schauspielerin Susan Sideropoulos (28) ist im fünften Monat schwanger. "Ich konnte es jetzt lange genug für mich behalten – erst jetzt sieht man ja auch ein kleines Bäuchlein", sagte die Darstellerin aus "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten" der "Bild"-Zeitung. Ihr Ehemann sei glücklich und strahle die ganze Zeit, auch "wenn ich etwas launischer bin als sonst ohnehin schon". Ob es ein Junge oder Mädchen wird, wolle sie noch nicht erzählen.


----------



## superriesenechse (15 Nov. 2009)

na dann her mit den brüsten^^


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2009)

Ihr Ehemann strahlt die ganze Zeit??? Und was macht der Vater des Kindes?


----------



## ilmm (31 Dez. 2009)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ihr Ehemann strahlt die ganze Zeit??? Und was macht der Vater des Kindes?



Der Vater des Kindes ist ihr ehemann deshalb strahlt sie


na da kann man doch nur Herzlichen Glückwunsch sagen,


----------

